# CLUJ-NAPOCA | Projects & Construction



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Thought about the fastest developing city of Romania ,and it hasn't a dedicated thread so I've created one:









Cluj-Napoca pop. 340.000 thousands 
County : Cluj 
Principality :Transilvania
Founded :1213
Mayor: Boc
Metro: around 411k


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Wings of Cluj


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

City Stadium


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Tallest building in Romania 30fl, completed


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Santazz said:


> Tallest building in Romania 30fl, completed


Tallest *residential* building in Romania, 95 m.


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Tallest for now (and its not completed allthough construction is on for about five years now). A taller one will be erected soon in northern Bucharest.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Santazz said:


> City Stadium
> View attachment 2669079


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Sopor Masterplan


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Iulius


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

Baciu


----------



## Sky04 (7 mo ago)

A new metro line for Cluj-Napoca


----------

